# NY Cigarette Piracy



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Interesting article on taxes precipitating piracy:

NYACS Responds to Cigarette Smuggling Report

Cigarette tax rates by state (NY highest):

http://www.taxadmin.org/fta/rate/cigarette.pdf

& "non-cigarette" tobacco tax rates:

http://www.taxadmin.org/fta/rate/otp.pdf
NY is high, but not the highest; VA is nice and low.:ss


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Man, I got so shocked and upset at the idea that people would actually break the law for tobacco that I almost dropped my PSD4...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Man, I got so shocked and upset at the idea that people would actually break the law for tobacco that I almost dropped my PSD4...


You owe me new underwear.....that sir was freakin hilarious!!


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

The law makes criminals of us all!

Oregon's a little high in the taxes department, no surprise.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

does that include for personal consumption when they are calling it smuggling?

IMHO NY as well as many other states have bigger fish to fry...but tobacco is an easy target.


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

OnePyroTec said:


> does that include for personal consumption when they are calling it smuggling?
> 
> IMHO NY as well as many other states have bigger fish to fry...but tobacco is an easy target.


Like trans fat, sugary beverages over 16 oz., etc.?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Man, I got so shocked and upset at the idea that people would actually break the law for tobacco that I almost dropped my PSD4...


My first beer in a week i laughed so hard i spit a mouthful out!
That was funny thanks for the laugh!


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't you guys get it, the government knows what is best for us, embrace the all mighty power!


----------



## sufibd (May 23, 2013)

There are different types of rule and regulations in different country. The smoker dose not care about that because these ordinance are not most effective- so they break the rules.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

SystemError said:


> Don't you guys get it, the government knows what is best for us, embrace the all mighty power!


They just pose it that way! I think everyone knows that they DON'T care that much and are hoping that we continue to smoke so that they can generate more tax revenue!!! Really, how many people STOPPED smoking because of the taxes?!?! There are just too many ways around it.
And as you can see, the taxes here in NY darn near DOUBLE whatever I decide to smoke!
I might have to start smoking pot!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Greg9062 (Jul 2, 2012)

lol, that's why I left the entire state. It's likely only going to get worse.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

When I was smoking cigarettes I would never buy from NY state let alone NYC, friggin $10+/pack. NJ is outrageous enough at $7.50/pack on the average. Every time I would go to DE for work I would load up on several cartons at less than $40/carton and when I would visit my family in upstate NY I always made a reservation run. Hell no the Indians aren't going to stop selling them tax free! Its a no brainer for them. They can inflate the cost making their profit double of any competition yet still sell for less than half the price of the same competition. Its really big business
for them with a full parking lot anytime and any day of the week with the register always having a line going out the door. I would always get the limit they allowed of 10 cartons at $28/carton.


----------

